# Best ways to handle someone secretly riding your horse?



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

A little background: my horse had been acting strange the past couple of weeks. He kept trying to snatch grass while I was leading him, and I never hand graze him nor had he tried it ever before since I've had him. I dealt with it and brushed it off. Then he was suddenly spooky and anxious in the wash stall, this is a horse that loves water and was never antsy in the wash rack. Then he started pawing again when he hadn't done it for months. He was just over all antsy and jumpy. He was acting up in ways he never had with me. 

Then the yesterday he was extremely back sore. It immediately all clicked. Someone had to be riding him. I had noticed before that he was sweaty like he had been ridden, but I just brushed it off. I have not ridden him in months since I'm waiting for my saddle to come in. 

Let me explain a little more why I jumped to that conclusion: I had one family of a little nine year old girl ask to buy him three times after she said she wanted him. They will not take no for an answer and will not leave me alone. Her trainer has been kicked out of the last four barns he has been at (he leases part of the barn I'm at). One of them being when he got into legal trouble when he tried to sell/lease a horse that did not belong to him. He has always taken an interest in my horse, he asked a bunch of questions about him, but I just assumed he was striking a conversation since he was new to the barn. He is also known to be abusive/ride horses into the ground.

So it is either the girl (spoiled brat type), or her trainer, or a combination of the two.

I had my vet look at my horse and they agree he is back sore from an ill fitting saddle, the problem is...I haven't ridden him in weeks! 

So I'm wondering how I should go about this. So far I've alerted my lawyer, and I'm putting a camera up (I found out he was back sore yesterday). And I have spread it around the barn that I know someone is messing with him/riding him. But I have not told anyone I'm putting up a camera. Tomorrow I will be taking detailed pictures of all his markings since they're quite distinguishable. I just wanted to see if I'm missing anything.


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh wow. That is very irritating, sorry you have to deal with that mess! I hope you catch the person that is using your horse and give them what they deserve!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I would handle it just like you did, make it known you suspect someone is riding your horse and put up cameras in case they are stupid enough to try it again. Until you can prove it, there is not much you can do. If you do catch someone riding your horse, I would complain to the BO and demand the offending party be removed or I would leave.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Someone suggested one time on here that you sprinkle Kool aid drink mix powder on your horses back and rub it into the hair. Then when the culprit saddles up your horse and rides, the sweat under the saddle will activate the Kool Aid powder and color the saddle pad with red coloring. Then hopefully that person will get caught red handed or in this case, red saddle padded.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Are you able to swing it so that you can show up at the barn during what would likely be sneak riding time? I assume you must have a regular schedule that people recognize otherwise only the completely idiotic would be so bold as to try such a stunt. If you do do this, come with camera in hand and start taking pictures instantly - even as you confront them.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Chevaux said:


> Are you able to swing it so that you can show up at the barn during what would likely be sneak riding time? I assume you must have a regular schedule that people recognize otherwise only the completely idiotic would be so bold as to try such a stunt. If you do do this, come with camera in hand and start taking pictures instantly - even as you confront them.


I'm trying to do this, I come everyday at 5 to feed (I partial board) and most people at the barn come around that time. The trainer is there all day when no one is around, and the little girl is normally there and done with her lesson/leaving when I get there.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I would go to the BO and make it very clear that it is quite obvious this is taking place. It is not imagined and that your concerns are increasing by the day. I would tell him/her that although you have asked around, it would naturally be more effective if she addressed the issue. It affects you know, but could affect others later. I would tell her that you love the facility and only want it to return to the way it was ( a bit more subtle than threatening to leave). I would also express a concern from a possible liability situation. This statement alone will get their attention.

I'm not totally certain that you can just arbitrarily place cameras on someone else's property. Good question for your lawyer, but I would say you couldn't without permission from the BO. 

I would also softly go to the girl and her trainer to see if they could help you solve the problem. Be nice and don't tip your hand. An ally not an adversary. It could very well cease.

My very best to you.


----------



## Luvs Horses (Jan 9, 2014)

Sounds like you need to make some random pop ins.
If you work take a lunch break and pop by or if she has leason somewhere around 4 to 5 then pop in during this window. 
Also, if you have any friends that don't mind helping, ask them to pop by and help you check on him and take pictures of anything odd or if they see someone riding him. 

Hope you get the mystery solved.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Ridarodie has dealt with this. I would be leary! Tell Bo and hide his halter. Put a sign saying that ONLY you bo and ____(whomever you let handle your horse here) are aloud to remove him from his stall, anyone else who dose will be prosecuted and charged with possession of stolen property.

I would be fuming if someone was riding my horse but i would be down right livid if my horse was not only acting up but required a VET CALL after such incidents! Idk if you can move your horse but you might want to look into it. Possibly see if you can get him Kyro Freeze branded (same type of brand used on mustangs but it has either a state symbol or a breed symbol and reg number).

KryoKineticsUSA-How to Read a Freeze Mark - kryokineticsusa.com


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Is this stall board or pasture, is there anyone on the premises after hours, like a caretaker? How late do people stay there? Who locks up?

After reading some of the BS that others talked about, including someone's horse being used for lessons without her permission, and the things I know about?

I'd move.

It could be someone is giving lessons on your horse, or someone is coming in after barn is shut down and riding in the dark of the night too. Could even be someone is taking horse off property and riding?

That the BO is there and hasn't noticed, or stopped it, *if this is what is happening* then I would say they are up to eyebrows in it as well. They may even be the one riding your horse.

But I would move. ASAP.


And this type of thing, is exactly why I don't trust people at all, because it happens a lot more than people realize it does.


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

I would be furious if I found out someone was riding my horse but since I keep my horses at home its hopefully unlikely to ever occur.
I would be interested in the legalities too of putting up a camera without at least the BO's consent - will you set it up so it only records your horses stall or is your horse on pasture?
Perhaps speak with the BO if you haven't already and see what he/she says.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

ditto with the camera BUT it its only pointed in the stall you MIGHT get away with it. Im kinda glad my mare is a brat because no one is stupid enough to ride her (well besides bf and i). Sometimes Bratty Mare-atude comes in handy.


----------



## Emma2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

If someone is riding your horse, I would think someone else would have had to see it. Is there a barn owner, manager or stable hands around you could ask if they have seen anything? I don't know the legalities of putting cameras up on someone else's property, but if you can do it, that would be ideal. Personally, I couldn't continue to board at a place where your situation is possible. You are paying good money to have someone care for your horse and if they are slack enough to let someone else ride your horse without your express permission, I wouldn't trust them with anything. Hope it all gets solved soon for you.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

You are aloud to protect your horse, the camera is a good idea ,people do this to protect there cars in parking lot that they pay for space If you catch them on film take it to the police and press charges them tell the barn owner that way you are cover for liability


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

Pretty sure I read this exact same thing a month ago
Turned out to be BO'S bratty niece or something


----------



## b7afonso (Apr 2, 2014)

SaddleStrings said:


> Someone suggested one time on here that you sprinkle Kool aid drink mix powder on your horses back and rub it into the hair. Then when the culprit saddles up your horse and rides, the sweat under the saddle will activate the Kool Aid powder and color the saddle pad with red coloring. Then hopefully that person will get caught red handed or in this case, red saddle padded.


That is a really interesting way of handling it! Genius!


----------



## Peanutbutter (Apr 23, 2014)

I can't believe this is happening to people! 
Are all this young girls watching The Saddle Club and getting some funny ideas in their heads...!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I would get a good book, get someone to take me to the barn early and hide and wait.
If I caught them then all hell,would break loose.


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

woot -- found it

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-boarding/i-suspect-someone-riding-my-horse-351298/


----------



## ButtermilkandBlakely (Apr 16, 2014)

*I Gotcha There*

I have had the same problem with my cousin. One of my horses is actually a pony and she is only like 12 hands. I weigh less than 100 pounds. However, my cousin is over weight. Really over weight and has no horse experience. My pony is somewhat green having been abused from her previous owner and me breaking her myself. She still has along way to go. I found out my cousin was secretly riding her which made me very angry bc that could cause her to go sway back.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok, I have permission to do whatever I want to the barn from the BO. But the BO will only say something if I get video evidence in order not to burn bridge. He is stalled during the day, turned out at night and the camera will only capture his stall.

No one, besides the trainer who may be the one doing it, is around during the day. The barn guys are pretty lazy and generally just stay inside when they are done with chores (so a few hours during the middle of the day). They are not horse savvy either and I doubt they would even know if someone was riding my horse. The BO does not live on property and she only comes to give her lessons in the evening then leaves. So it is very easy for someone to get away with riding someone else's horse. But up until this new trainer coming everything was very laid back at the barn and nothing bad happened. 

I cannot do the saddle pad koolaid idea because I do not have access to his tack room (there are three barns on property each with their own tack room and you only get the code to the tack room in your barn). And I'm aware of the other thread, I followed the whole thing.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Subbing. I hope you catch the errant rider red-handed with your camera. Your BO sounds like they have a smart idea in mind, it helps to make sure wild accusations aren't flying all over the place when you have hard evidence- and then it's also not his/her word against yours.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

As a child the horses and ponies all lived out on steep hills, known as Downlands. These fields all had public footpaths running through them. It was fine during the winter but in the summer it was nothing to find people just getting on them without a halter. Generally the animals were good about it but they certainly knew how to despatch these unofficial riders when they had enough! 

One very placid old mare, a half shire, was suffering with five adults on her back. The sixth was taking pictures. She was just standing but the photographer broke off a sapling and wrapped it across her backside. I had never seen that mare either move so fast or turn nasty, she either bit, barged, kicked or trod on them, she turned for a second go me but stopped when I called her. 
I was only about 12 or 13 at the time.

Pity this horse doesn't act adversely!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

You put the koolaid on yur horse. That way whomever is riding him will get it on their saddle pad (or butt) and your horse so there is No mistake where/what horse it came from .


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

> You put the koolaid on yur horse. That way whomever is riding him will get it on their saddle pad (or butt) and your horse so there is No mistake where/what horse it came from .


The problem is that the OP won't be able to check the saddle pad for the red marks. I like this idea though it just won't work in this instance. 

What about putting something on the stall door to see if people are going in and out. A piece of electrical tape or something that will break when the door is opened. Then you know if someone is getting him in and out.

Its a safety issue but you could maybe padlock the stall?

I don't think hiding the halter will work- they will just use any old halter. 

Im sorry this is happening it is so beyond disrespectful!!


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I cannot padlock his stall, but putting something on it to see if it's been opened is a good idea!


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Doesn't it get opened for cleaning?


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

squirrelfood said:


> Doesn't it get opened for cleaning?


I do partial board (self care) so I clean it myself in the evenings.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Ah, I see.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Actually, even if you can't check the trainer's tack yourself, I would go ahead and do the Koolaid thing. That way, the next time you find him sore/sweaty, you can go to the BO and she can ask to look at the trainer's tack. If you find a stained pad, then that proof is as good as video of him riding.

I also agree that I would take a day when I suspect he might be ridden and have someone drop me off at the barn in the wee hours of the morning so that my car wouldn't be there. Then I would hide, maybe in the corner of his stall or in some other unseen area and watch.

But, IMHO, the best option would be to try to find another place to board if you can. If you can't, then try your hardest to get proof of your horse being used without your permission. You might want to check your own local laws, but you may be able to charge him with theft and, if you can get your horse appraised as being worth a certain amount of money, it may end up as a felony.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't think putting tape across the door will help you much. They could just stick the tape back on after leaving. Also some tapes don't stick to wood very well so it could just start peeling off on it's own, making it look like someone went in. It wouldn't really help prove someone has been riding him anyway, just that they opened the stall door, which is something they could make up a ton of excuses for doing.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Actually, even if you can't check the trainer's tack yourself, I would go ahead and do the Koolaid thing. That way, the next time you find him sore/sweaty, you can go to the BO and she can ask to look at the trainer's tack. If you find a stained pad, then that proof is as good as video of him riding.
> 
> I also agree that I would take a day when I suspect he might be ridden and have someone drop me off at the barn in the wee hours of the morning so that my car wouldn't be there. Then I would hide, maybe in the corner of his stall or in some other unseen area and watch.
> 
> But, IMHO, the best option would be to try to find another place to board if you can. If you can't, then try your hardest to get proof of your horse being used without your permission. You might want to check your own local laws, but you may be able to charge him with theft and, if you can get your horse appraised as being worth a certain amount of money, it may end up as a felony.


I thought about leaving, but I love this barn and it's only 8 mins from my house. And there is already rumors of the trainer being asked to leave because his reputation caught up with him. According to my lawyer he can be charged with theft, and the horse is insured so he has already been appraised. And as I understand it anything over $5,000 is a felony and he's a good amount over that. That is a good idea about still doing the Koolaid thing still, though I do worry that they will just take the saddle pad home or put it in the truck or something before I even get a chance to check the tack room. 

I'm having trouble figuring out the camera, it is working but I think something is wrong with my memory card because the memory card isn't working even though I bought it brand new yesterday. But as soon as I get that figured out (I will likely have to buy a new one) then the camera will go up. I am also trying to work it out where I just sit in the barn on day and try and catch the person doing it.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Remember to try and monitor the pasture too. If I remember correctly the way that the brat got away with it in rideordie's situation was that she hopped on bareback in the back of the pasture where no one was there to notice. 

Start looking for a new barn now. You may easily be able to resolve the situation without having to move, but in the above situation things turned very ugly when the responsible party was apprehended. If things suddenly turn nasty then you want to be able to move your horse tomorrow if you have to, and not leave him in a potentially hazardous situation because you have no other options. 

I would suggest reading rideordie's entire thread. Hopefully your situation will be resolved more gracefully, but you will get lots of good ideas from there. I didn't even think about this being an issue until I came to this forum. This sort of behavior wouldn't be tolerated or possible at any of the barns where I've been!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Telling anyone that you planned to do a camera to record, you might as well have broadcast it. Good chance BO is up to something too or is okay with what is going on.

And someone could be going out at night too and riding in pasture?

I'd move horse.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Palomine said:


> Telling anyone that you planned to do a camera to record, you might as well have broadcast it. Good chance BO is up to something too or is okay with what is going on.
> 
> And someone could be going out at night too and riding in pasture?
> 
> I'd move horse.


As said before I have not told anyone that I'm putting a camera up, and I will be putting it up when no one is around. His pasture is being locked at night, plus nobody else can catch him anyway, so good luck to them haha.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

DuckDodgers said:


> Remember to try and monitor the pasture too. If I remember correctly the way that the brat got away with it in rideordie's situation was that she hopped on bareback in the back of the pasture where no one was there to notice.
> 
> Start looking for a new barn now. You may easily be able to resolve the situation without having to move, but in the above situation things turned very ugly when the responsible party was apprehended. If things suddenly turn nasty then you want to be able to move your horse tomorrow if you have to, and not leave him in a potentially hazardous situation because you have no other options.
> 
> ...


I have read the entire thread as stated before I followed along the whole thing as it was happening. I always have a stall ready for me at another barn but that one is 22 miles away one way so I really do not want to have to move him there, but if it comes done to it I definitely will. 

Talking with other people/barns where the trainer has been he rolls over once caught, so I do expect things to turn nasty. But I will definitely not put my horse in harms way.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Just subbing, interested to see how this turns out.

All I can say is that I'd probably be in jail if I caught someone even touching my horse without explicit permission, let alone riding her. Shoot, they'd probably find a way to sue me for endangerment or something after she threw them, lol. She's definitely not a horse just anyone can ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rosebit78 (Mar 26, 2014)

Subbing.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

> I don't think putting tape across the door will help you much. They could just stick the tape back on after leaving. Also some tapes don't stick to wood very well so it could just start peeling off on it's own, making it look like someone went in. It wouldn't really help prove someone has been riding him anyway, just that they opened the stall door, which is something they could make up a ton of excuses for doing.


It doesn't have to be tape. You could take a thread and tie the latch shut, if the thread is broke you will know someone went in. They would never notice it when they pulled the latch open. 

Or you could make it obvious with caution tape tied on the latch and tie it in such a way that it must be torn to enter. You won't have the safety issue of the padlock and will be able to tell if some one came in.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Got a horsehair handy?


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

The thing about the koolaid is that your horse will be stained too. Even if you don't know WHo did it, you have proof it was done. No one can argue saying no one was riding when your horse when he has a red (or purple) stain in the shape of a saddle pad and cinch.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

KigerQueen said:


> The thing about the koolaid is that your horse will be stained too. Even if you don't know WHo did it, you have proof it was done. No one can argue saying no one was riding when your horse when he has a red (or purple) stain in the shape of a saddle pad and cinch.


My horse is black so I don't think I would be able to tell honestly. 

I still haven't gotten the darn memory card to work, I'm going to buy a new one and try that. The good news is at least my horse is getting less sore by the day, I've been putting liniment of his back and some stretches/massages the vet showed me.


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

Subbing

I'm sorry that this is happening to you. I hope it gets resolved soon and the culprit is caught.


----------



## Peanutbutter (Apr 23, 2014)

What is not working with youre memorycard? Have you formated it before use?


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Peanutbutter said:


> What is not working with youre memorycard? Have you formated it before use?


I tried formatting it but it won't let me even do that. It is saying SD Card invalid, and it's a brand new 64gb microSD card. I bought three more today to try.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Subbing to see the outcome. Good luck!


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Another tip for getting an idea for whether your horse is being tampered with: arrange his halter/lead just so. Maybe have it slanted a little to the left, with the lead looped over twice, or just once, etc. Point is, memorize exactly how you had it hung up (maybe even take a photo). If anyone takes your horse out, they are unlikely to take note of exactly how the halter/lead was arranged and unlikely to try to replicate it when they put the horse back.

This of course assumes that the the culprit is making use of your halter/lead.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Eolith said:


> Another tip for getting an idea for whether your horse is being tampered with: arrange his halter/lead just so. Maybe have it slanted a little to the left, with the lead looped over twice, or just once, etc. Point is, memorize exactly how you had it hung up (maybe even take a photo). If anyone takes your horse out, they are unlikely to take note of exactly how the halter/lead was arranged and unlikely to try to replicate it when they put the horse back.
> 
> This of course assumes that the the culprit is making use of your halter/lead.


This is actually one of the things that tipped me off that something was up, I always hang his halter a certain way, but one day it was just thrown there when I went in the evening. That is the day I found out he was back sore. 

Wish me luck guys trying to figure out this camera memory card thing!


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

KigerQueen said:


> You put the koolaid on yur horse. That way whomever is riding him will get it on their saddle pad (or butt) and your horse so there is No mistake where/what horse it came from .


And even if you can't see the saddle pad to know who was redded out; it will create a huge mess to that pad. If you use red it probably won't come out. That person will definitely know you didn't put koolaid on your horse as a grooming tool and will most likely avoid getting caught by stopping. 

Nobody's saddle pad turns red for the heck of it. If anything you caused that person to buy a new saddle pad. 
:wink:


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Actually, even if you can't check the trainer's tack yourself, I would go ahead and do the Koolaid thing. That way, the next time you find him sore/sweaty, you can go to the BO and she can ask to look at the trainer's tack. If you find a stained pad, then that proof is as good as video of him riding.
> 
> I also agree that I would take a day when I suspect he might be ridden and have someone drop me off at the barn in the wee hours of the morning so that my car wouldn't be there. Then I would hide, maybe in the corner of his stall or in some other unseen area and watch.
> 
> But, IMHO, the best option would be to try to find another place to board if you can. If you can't, then try your hardest to get proof of your horse being used without your permission. You might want to check your own local laws, but you may be able to charge him with theft and, if you can get your horse appraised as being worth a certain amount of money, it may end up as a felony.


Did I miss the post where the OP spoke to the BO? The OP should not have to hide in her horse's stall to catch inappropriate behavior. The BO should be addressing this issue thoroughly by making the rules known to each person and the consequences for crossing them. That's part of the BO's fiduciary duty. Unless in the contract it states horses can be ridden by others and the OP signed the contract. Unless there is a contract negating responsibility of the BO, the transfer of money obligates the BO to provide reasonable security and safety to your horse. I would present the BO with the vet bill and see if he/she doesn't feel a bit more responsible to ensure others don't ride the horse. 

I must have missed something but if the BO is not personally and strongly handling this issue then I personally would not trust the BO and would move even if it meant less amenities and more money. 

I'll put up with barn drama by others only until the BO fails to take responsibility. Once my trust in the BO is gone then I can't sleep well at night knowing my horse is cared for in my absence. 

I'm going to the barn today and thanking my BO. I am realizing how fortunate I am.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

AQHSam said:


> Did I miss the post where the OP spoke to the BO? The OP should not have to hide in her horse's stall to catch inappropriate behavior. The BO should be addressing this issue thoroughly by making the rules known to each person and the consequences for crossing them. That's part of the BO's fiduciary duty. Unless in the contract it states horses can be ridden by others and the OP signed the contract. Unless there is a contract negating responsibility of the BO, the transfer of money obligates the BO to provide reasonable security and safety to your horse. I would present the BO with the vet bill and see if he/she doesn't feel a bit more responsible to ensure others don't ride the horse.
> 
> I must have missed something but if the BO is not personally and strongly handling this issue then I personally would not trust the BO and would move even if it meant less amenities and more money.
> 
> ...


The BO is aware of the situation, and gave me permission to do whatever I have to to catch the person. But as I mentioned before, the BO will not say anything unless I get solid proof. Which I agree with, sorry but you can't go wildly making accusations with nothing backing them up. Unless you want want to be known as the crazy lady at the barn and the BO and other boarders hate you. I am good friends with the BO and I don't doubt she will handle this, but coming in guns blazing with nothing to back it up, is definitely not the way to handle it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

The only thing the BO can do in this case, besides wait to see if hard proof can be gotten, is to send out an e-mail or note to every person in the barn reminding them that barn policy is to keep your hands off of other boarder's horses and that riding a horse other than your own without written permission from the horse owner is an immediately evictable offense. That way she makes clear where she stands on it, without accusing anyone of any wrong doing.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> The only thing the BO can do in this case, besides wait to see if hard proof can be gotten, is to send out an e-mail or note to every person in the barn reminding them that barn policy is to keep your hands off of other boarder's horses and that riding a horse other than your own without written permission from the horse owner is an immediately evictable offense. That way she makes clear where she stands on it, without accusing anyone of any wrong doing.


I do think that's something that should be done. This way no one is being directly called out, but the offending parties know that the message is directed towards them :wink: If the probable party is confronted then their first reaction would be to say "I haven't been doing it", or "Where's your proof?". If you simply send out an email to all barn participants then no one can get upset or say anything without singling themselves out as possible culprits. I think it's a good reminder to everyone in the barn anyway. It'll make people think long and hard- what's more important- staying at the barn or having some fun with someone else's horse? 

If I were you I'd be torn between laying low and waiting for the security cameras to reveal the culprit so they can actually be apprehended, and leaving a big, flashy note saying "Unless you are XX, YY, or ZZ (you, and any barn employees that may need to handle your horse) you are not permitted to touch, handle, or ride <Name of horse>. His back has been damaged from an ill-fitting saddle from unauthorized riding, and anyone found handling him without permission will be reported to the barn owner, local authorities, and be held responsible for all vet bills associated with this unauthorized riding". 

You pretty much have the evidence that someone has been riding your horse. Now hopefully you can get the cameras working and it will prove WHO!

I don't know what the riding situation is like, but if there's one arena where most folks ride then I would consider putting a camera up by the gate in it. Getting footage of someone taking your horse out of the stall unauthorized is one thing, and getting footage of them leading the horse out into the riding space or even actually on the horse brings it to a whole nother level.


----------



## skiafoxmorgan (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah, I'd be losing my mind if I suspected someone of riding my horse. It's an unforgivable offense, in my book. Very frightening.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

Subbing. How awful! I can't believe people do this stuff.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

SullysRider said:


> The BO is aware of the situation, and gave me permission to do whatever I have to to catch the person. But as I mentioned before, the BO will not say anything unless I get solid proof. Which I agree with, sorry but you can't go wildly making accusations with nothing backing them up. Unless you want want to be known as the crazy lady at the barn and the BO and other boarders hate you. I am good friends with the BO and I don't doubt she will handle this, but coming in guns blazing with nothing to back it up, is definitely not the way to handle it.


I do understand your point about proof and all; but either you and your vet are hallucinating about your horse being sore or you have a habit of making wild accusations.

Which I don't believe is the issue.

If your horse was sore, a vet confirmed it, and you have not been riding.... well, it could have happened in the field at play. Sure. Otherwise...

I guess my poorly worded original point is: how could the barn owner NOT know what was going on at her property? Maybe my perception is off because I only board at a small barn on my owner's private property and it is her livelihood; she doesn't work outside the barn. I expect her to know who is coming and going, if horses are playing nicely or not in the field, etc.

I see it as her responsibility to know who is doing what and near whose horse.

That's why I felt the immediate ownership should be on the barn owner. Whether there is proof or not; if a paying boarder approaches her and says "2+2 don't add up to 4" then as the owner, it should be her responsibility to pay closer attention or gently and professionally remind everyone of the rules and etiquette of leasing at a multi-horse barn.

Not to encourage a person to stalk others or hide in a cubby on the off chance someone will get caught.

We each have our own comfort level. I work 50 hrs a week. I have to trust my barn owner to know what is going on with my horse while I am at work. Or the relationship can't work for me.

Good luck OP. I hope you catch the person.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

AQHSam said:


> I do understand your point about proof and all; but either you and your vet are hallucinating about your horse being sore or you have a habit of making wild accusations.
> 
> Which I don't believe is the issue.
> 
> ...


If i read correctly (and it's possible that I didn't!) the barn owner isn't there during part of the day for some reason or another. If she can't be there, then she can't be expected to know who exactly is riding who while she's gone. Some are ok knowing that the Bo is not there all the time, some aren't. It's pretty apparent that someone else is riding her horse, that proof is pretty much there. Finding the culprit is the problem, and as of now there isn't really any evidence that it is the kid or trainer other than the trainer being kicked out of other barns and kids parents asking to buy the horse. As such, cameras and a note directed at the entire barn sounds appropriate. The people who wouldn't dream of riding someone else's horse should not be offended. 

I do think the barn owner should take it upon herself to make it out at unusual times if possible. It'll keep the culprit on their toes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

AQHSam said:


> I guess my poorly worded original point is: how could the barn owner NOT know what was going on at her property? Maybe my perception is off because I only board at a small barn on my owner's private property and it is her livelihood; she doesn't work outside the barn. I expect her to know who is coming and going, if horses are playing nicely or not in the field, etc.
> 
> I see it as her responsibility to know who is doing what and near whose horse.


Situations often are not the same, and some barn owners do not live on the property. I do believe that if the BO has not noticed people riding someone's horse or doing something out of the ordinary, but someone else has noticed something off, then there is a burden of proof that must be met before the OP or the BO can move on to the next step. 

Barn owners aren't all-seeing, they're human just like everyone else. If you have 20-30 horses in your care, you're not going to always have the time to zero in on one animal or it's interactions with everyone in the stable. 

Given the fact that there are THREE tack sheds that require key-codes to access them, it sounds like this is a fairly good-sized stable. It's going to be highly dependent on the culture and set-up of the stable on who is there and at what times. 

Some stables have almost nobody around during a given weekday because all the boarders are at work, everyone comes out before or after work. The BO and any staff will have chores that need to be taken care of, or their own errands and things that need to be taken care of. That can make for the perfect setup for someone who has time during the day to come out and do something they are not supposed to do. Most middle and high schools let out around 2-3:00 in the afternoon, most working adults won't be at the stable until at least 5:30 or 6. Plenty of time for shenanigans to occur.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

SullysRider said:


> Ok, I have permission to do whatever I want to the barn from the BO. But *the BO will only say something if I get video evidence in order not to burn bridge.*


First, I hope you catch the bastxxx(s) and pursue at LEAST a scary letter from your attorney to put the fear of God into him/her/them.
Secondly, though my horses have been in the backyard for over 14 years, I rented space for 14 years and had to deal with a BO who was less than desirable. Why is it MORE IMPORTANT to not a burn a bridge with another boarder, but it ISN'T as important to tick _you_ off?
I understand the distance thing, but I would move to the other barn and avoid all of this drama.
If you still want to go through with everything to catch the culpret(s), I suggest instead of KoolAid that you use temporary human hair dye, like this:
Splat Washables Hair Color: Hair Care : Walmart.com
Some might say that your horse's back will be irritated, but I think that might HELP if somebody else is RIDING YOUR PROPERTY!!!! Certainly bright neon pink will show up on a saddlepad and be harder to clean up than KoolAid.
You can tie baling twine around the stall entrance using a certain number of slip knots, then one or more overhand knots. That might be enough of a deterrant, and harder to duplicate.
I'd be more comfortable with a BO that is there most of the time, instead of one gone 9-5, M-F. Who is looking after the horse's welfare during those 40+ hours, anyway? What if there was a fire while the BO isn't there?!?!?
Move.


----------



## Angrydragonflyface01 (Dec 11, 2013)

Subbing..want to see how this turns out! Sorry for all this! Hope you catch the culprit..


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Honestly if I had a BO that flew off the handle and went screaming to someone who I *thought* was doing something inappropriate, with zero proof, that is not a place I would want to be. 

It sounds great...until it gets turned around on you. 

Situations like that can very easily turn into a witch hunt, and change the entire culture of a boarding barn overnight. It would also be easy for someone who didn't like someone else, or had an argument, to try and get that person kicked out of the barn by lying or making a false accusation. As horse people and boarders, we all know that there are always people who will stoop to anything to get their way if they're given the chance.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Mulefeather said:


> Honestly if I had a BO that flew off the handle and went screaming to someone who I *thought* was doing something inappropriate, with zero proof, that is not a place I would want to be.
> 
> *It sounds great...until it gets turned around on you. *
> 
> Situations like that can very easily turn into a witch hunt, and change the entire culture of a boarding barn overnight. It would also be easy for someone who didn't like someone else, or had an argument, to try and get that person kicked out of the barn by lying or making a false accusation. As horse people and boarders, we all know that there are always people who will stoop to anything to get their way if they're given the chance.


Exactly. What happens when a new boarder who you don't get along with shows up, sweet talks the barn owner, and starts telling lies about you to get you kicked out? I know that some would respond with "But I have a great relationship with my BO! She would never believed someone who accused me of something like that!", but it CAN happen, and I've seen it happen. Especially in the horse world I've seen seemingly wonderful relationships turn very nasty, very fast over things even less than this. It always ends with one or both parties having their reputations trashed in the best case scenarios. 

Heck, the 12 year old granddaughter of my old barn owner tried to get my friend and I kicked of my old barn. I had ridden with the girl, helped her with her horse when she was having trouble, and been nothing but nice to her. She heard me complain ONCE to my friend about her leaving her tack lying around and flipped out. She lied to her grandparents, told them that I had been making fun of her to other boarders, calling her dirty names, and told her that she couldn't ride in the arena with me. I was actively riding with her that day while waiting for my friend to tack up!! She told a different version of the story to everyone at the barn. I did end up moving for a number of reasons, but it was at least in part due to her. I've always had a backup barn, but I'm glad that her grandparents didn't take her words to heart and kick me out on the spot... had I done all of the things she said I did then I would have deserved it!!


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

The barn is a pretty good sized one, it has three barns, one with 21 stalls, and two others with 15 stalls. And there is not a single empty stall, there's also horses that are on pure pasture board. 

The BO does not live on property, she did at one point but then her and her husband decided to live off property. She now lives two miles down the road. She is only there in the evenings for her lessons. The barn is mostly people who work your normal 9-5 jobs, so no one is around during the day. Only the trainer and the barn staff are there during the day. And honestly I don't think the barn staff would think anything of someone riding my horse, especially if it was a trainer doing it. We have several people at the barn who do exercise rides for other people, myself included. So it is fairly normal for someone to be riding someone else's horse. (With permission!) I honestly don't mind that the BO does not live on property or spend 24/7 there. I am there everyday, and because I do self care I know things are getting done properly and I can personally check over my horse. I also do not expect the barn staff to assume someone does not have permission to ride my horse, I would like to think that this is a once in a blue moon type person, and that I can trust my fellow boarders. I personally would not jump to conclusions. I don't think most people would either. If you see someone riding someone else's horse, you most likely aren't going to assume they don't have permission. In the past if anything has happened the barn staff do let me and the BO know, they may not be the most horse savvy but they do know when something is off. 

It is not ticking me off that she is not going after the person with a vengeance. I agree with having proof, or else you're just crying wolf. I know it happened. But to be honest, I don't want vengeance, I don't want payback, I just want my horse to be left alone. It is not like the person responsible is going to change their ways or mind all of a sudden. It is not going to make them stop thinking that it's ok. And I accept that. Yes I am going to pursue the person if they're caught, but that is only second to having my horse safe. 

I thought it was a great idea about sending a group email, so I discussed it with the BO and she sent out a "friendly reminder". The person who did this knows it is for them, but like mentioned those who it doesn't pertain to directly just think it was a routine newsletter. 

I have yet to get the camera to work, and upon reading reviews (which I should have done in the first place!) apparently the camera I bought is not known for being the best, even with the price tag. I will be buying a different camera, and have arranged with other boarders to have them stop by at different times of the day. 

I have yet to find my horse extremely back sore again, and I hope that everything I've done so far is enough to have cause the person to be scared off of doing it. But I am not going to just assume this is over. 

I have a great group of friends at the barn, I love the barn, and this is the first bad thing to ever happen in the few years I've been at the barn, so I am trying to hold out on just packing up and moving.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Have you considered asking the barn staff to see if they've seen something? While they may not think anything of it, they may have noticed them using your horse if it happened on more than a couple of occasions. Or, ask them to give you a call if they see someone else with him? Don't necessarily call out the trainer as the likely culprit, just see if they have noticed anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Figure I'd update this, the culprit has been caught and all is well again. I never even had to put up the camera. One day I went to the barn early, around 3 pm, I was going to put up the camera before anyone got there, I was also going to lunge him that day so I made sure I had extra time. 

Well I was walking towards his stall, which is on the backside of the barn (the stall he is in was made when foaling stalls got cut in half, and he has the outside half) when the trainer's girlfriend (a student of his which he had an affair with, she was married at the time, this is why he got kicked out of the last barn, well part of it) came around the corner. Rio (my horse) was nickering at me, and she was giving me a look like I had two heads. 

It was bad enough I asked her if something was wrong. That is when I found out she had just put my horse back in his stall from riding him. She at first attacked me wondering what the h**l I was doing with her boyfriends horse. She was under the impression that her boyfriend (the trainer) owned him and apparently they had both been riding him. As of now they are no longer welcome at the barn, though he's having trouble finding a place that will take him and his horses because his reputation has spread around now. I did file a police report about the whole thing, though I've yet to press charges, though I do have that option. My horse is now back to his calm happy self.

At first I wondered how in the world they got away with riding him, but after talking to her (she came clean about the entire thing, I don't think she was truly the one at fault, merely caught up in it) I found out they only rode when no one was around. Her boyfriend said this was because "he does not do well with other horses and I need to train him with no distractions around", so they never had to claim to anybody that he was the trainer's, and never got questioned about it that way.


----------



## skiafoxmorgan (Mar 5, 2014)

whoa. wow. I can't even imagine... just....wow.


----------



## TrailTraveler (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh, my gosh!!! INCREDIBLE! Thanks for keeping us updated. So glad you finally figured it all out and that your horse is happy again.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

wow, talk about a slimy guy. Glad you got it figured out and man I hope that woman learns not to hitch her wagon to such a looser again.


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

Wow. By now I shouldn't be surprised by what people do, but then I see something like this. 

Well handled, and I'm glad the mystery is solved! I also hope you get your vet fees back. At the VERY least your are due that, and in reality a lot more.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

What is it with some people? Unbelievable!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

So glad it's all out in the open and I really feel sorry for the GF, if she was being honest about not knowing the horse wasn't his. I can only imagine how horrible I would feel if I had been riding a horse I believed to be my BF's, only to find out that it wasn't and he basically stole it :?.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I honestly don't think the girlfriend knew, she seemed honest and I feel like she completely told me all she knew. She did cheat on her husband with her trainer, now trainer and boyfriend, but I try to give people the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Dang, I'm glad you caught them red handed!! That's why it's always a good thing to make unexpected appearances to the barn!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Im so glad my fiance just has to walk out to his driveway to see my horse in the field/stall across the street. I would have the trainers head. I would make the trainer pay any vet bill/retraining/ bills though. I am with you believing the gf may have been ignorant but HE is still in trouble in my book.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow! What a crazy situation. I'm glad you figured it out, and I feel pretty bad for the girlfriend too. Hopefully she isn't his girlfriend for much longer.


----------



## Shui Long (Apr 12, 2014)

That's madness! I'm so glad that the mystery is solved though, and you can rest easy again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marcie (Jul 25, 2013)

I have been lurking this thread for a while I am SO glad you caught them! You handled it wonderfully and I'm happy they won't be around to bother yours or anyone else's horse again.

If it were me, I'd press charges if it's something that would show up on a public record. That way if he tries to get work elsewhere, another county, city, state ect, it will be seen by future employers and hopefully would stop them from hiring such a dishonest person. (It may save someone else and their horse the same grief.) Since the girlfriend admitted to riding him what does your lawyer think about having them pay for your vet bill?


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Marcie said:


> I have been lurking this thread for a while I am SO glad you caught them! You handled it wonderfully and I'm happy they won't be around to bother yours or anyone else's horse again.
> 
> If it were me, I'd press charges if it's something that would show up on a public record. That way if he tries to get work elsewhere, another county, city, state ect, it will be seen by future employers and hopefully would stop them from hiring such a dishonest person. (It may save someone else and their horse the same grief.) Since the girlfriend admitted to riding him what does your lawyer think about having them pay for your vet bill?


I agree with pressing charges. If getting caught once didn't stop him from doing it again then he'll probably do it again if given half a chance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

What would the charges be, exactly?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Just one charge, and it would be theft, the horse is valued at 25,000 so it is a third degree felony, with 2-20 yrs in jail. 

He has agreed to pay the vet bill, but my lawyer thinks it's a way to get me to not press charges (well, charge). 

I think I am going to go ahead with charging him, apparently at the last barn they ran a background check on him after they found out about the affair. He had moved around a lot (from getting kicked out of barns), and already has a class a misdemeanor on his record for the last time he did this. No one has ran a background check before letting him into their barn, which is why I think he has gotten away with finding new barns. 

Though I doubt it will persuade him from doing it again, especially if he's been charged with theft before for the same thing. He'll probably just move out of state and hope no one runs a background check. But it may put it in his head that this stuff is not ok to do, though he is quite arrogant and rude, to say the least.

ETA It is actually considered grand theft, for anything over $500, so it is considered grand theft.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow. What is it with people lately :sad: so glad your horse is OK and you figured it out.


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

That is unbelievable! The guy needs a severe reality check!


----------



## Marcie (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow! People like this just leave me shaking my head..


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I've noticed that he is very rude, arrogant and you can tell he feels very entitled. He's got the worst ego of any horse person I've met, and that's saying something. I think that's part of the problem. I never cared for him from the beginning, the first interaction I had with him he basically kicked me out of the arena for one of his lessons, when everybody has permission to use the arena, even during lessons. Though I did not think he would do something like this though, I would have never thought I would even have to deal with something like this. It makes me want to hideaway my horse in my backyard lol.


----------

